# Big Nasty



## Chuck Martin (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I went down to an aquaintance's place this past weekend to hog hunt. He send's me to an old food plot surrounded by swamp and clear cut that has alot of rooting in it. Well there ain't a tree big enough to hang a stand so I make a ground blind on the edge of the plot. The wind is blowing 90 to nothing and I figure that unless they come in up wind I'm waisting my time but I wait it out. About 10 till 6pm it's pretty dark and I hadn't had any visitors so I get ready to leave so we can go turn the dogs out. As I stand up the wind swirls alittle and I catch a whiff of ole Nasty. I drop back down and start looking over my shoulders in the thick stuff. After a minute or so I catch a little movement of black. Minutes tick away and finally I can start making out the hog but not enough to find it's head.  Finally it moves out of the thick stuff into the edge of the food plot on an old road bed but I still can't get a clear shot. Finally it stops nearly in the blind with me, slowly I raise my Marlin 1895 Guide Gun in 45-70 stoked with 400grains of lead, look through my 1.5 X 4.5 Bushnell that's turned all the way down and find his ears and touch off the shot. Big Nasty promptly falls and kicks just a little. I put my head lamp on and step out to see a big ole boar, later weighed at 312 pounds, with 3 1/2 inch cutters laying 14 foot from my blind. Well the rest of the evening was shot after I got him out and cleaned, It was just a little late to turn the dogs out. As soon as I get the pictures developed I'll post one of Big Nasty.


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see the big boy!! Congrats! Nothing like being eye level with them tuskies, huh??


----------



## leo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Great Story Chuck*

sounds like the hog ain't bad either  

Looking forward to the pics  

leo


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 19, 2005)

Great story. Glad it worked out on the pork.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 19, 2005)

Keith      I like to get'em close but sometime I make myself wonder


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrads.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Dang Chuck, sounds like you got a good one!


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 19, 2005)

Chuck 1
Hog's 0


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 19, 2005)

congrats!  post the pics soon


----------



## frankwright (Jan 19, 2005)

Boy, That sounds exciting. Hog Hunting is still on the top of my "things to try" list.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures too!


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 19, 2005)

Danny Leigh said:
			
		

> Dang Chuck, sounds like you got a good one!


He was a biggen alright. I knew he was good size cause I could smell him before I saw him  After I hit him and got situated for a follow up shot if nessacery and got a look at him I started looking for his brother. His orysters were as big as softballs.........no pun intended


----------



## broadhead (Jan 19, 2005)

The Boar Slayer!
Way to go!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 20, 2005)

Big Nasty?

Is this the pic?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 20, 2005)

That's it!!  RPaul11 is forever banded from posting any more pictures on this site.      

That is one of the nastiest pictures I've ever seen......       :speechles   :speechles


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 20, 2005)

Trizzey...is that what they call a belly shirt


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 20, 2005)

*I want my*

Momma


----------



## Trizey (Jan 20, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Trizzey...is that what they call a belly shirt



Nope... That's what they call a GUT shirt!  :speechles  :speechles  You should have your head examined for posting such a picture! 



			
				matthewsman said:
			
		

> I want my momma



I hope this doesn't remind you of ol momma??


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 20, 2005)

Rich you are one sick puppy


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 20, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Big Nasty?
> 
> Is this the pic?



You sick little marmaset!  

It is official, I don't like you anymore!    I'm going to start a Yankee Joke thread now!!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 20, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> It is official, I don't like you anymore!    I'm




Welcome to the club


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW, Congrats on your kill!!  Sounds like a great hog!  PHOTOS!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 20, 2005)

Dang rpaul, 
I missed that pic til just then and would have been better off to have missed it for every.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 20, 2005)

AAAUUUGGGGG.....my eyes...I'm blind.......  I'm glad that's not the big nasty that I saw. Things that make ya go.....BAAAAHHHHH :


----------



## HT2 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Rich.......*

YOU ARE ONE SICK DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 20, 2005)

HT2,
Are you a single man???  I see no ring on her finger.   :


----------



## HT2 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Dog.....*

Single Man?????

Yes!!!!!!!!!

Desperate??????

elmoelmoelmoelmo NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NOT THAT DESPERATE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND WON'T EVER BE THAT DESPERATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL GUARANTEE YOU THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 20, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Single Man?????
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Come on now.  Even them kind of women need loving too.


----------



## HT2 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Oh No!!!!!!!!!!*

Maybe?????????????

But, not by me......

It just ain't gonna happen......................

Maybe, Rich could accommodate her......But, not by me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW, is that a man?   :speechles  :speechles


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 20, 2005)

*uuugghh!*

worst case of hemerrhoids I've ever seen! Or as Arnold would say:    is that a "tuma"?


----------



## broadhead (Jan 20, 2005)

The big yankee chicken posted the photo and left!


----------



## Razorback (Jan 20, 2005)

Rich,
I'm glad I took benders advice & "Saran Wraped" my monitor & keyboard, 'cause I just spewed again on my keyboard & monitor.
Razorback


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 20, 2005)

Who's chicken?  

Bender...yer aunt is a fine lookin woman...just ask HT2


BTW   CHUCK.....if you want me to delete the pic...just shoot me a PM


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 20, 2005)

Chuck, good deal on the hog!  Can't wait to see what the badboy looks like!

You gonna get him mounted?  European mount of the skull??


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 21, 2005)

*OMG!!!!!!!! That just ruined my lunch...*

thanks alot im gonna go vomit now somebody please remove this form the forums, pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase God make it stop ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :speechles


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 21, 2005)

Speaking of thread hijacking...


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 24, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Who's chicken?
> 
> Bender...yer aunt is a fine lookin woman...just ask HT2
> 
> ...


 OH NO Buddy..........you just remember this in a couple of weeks when you get down here..........

Delton...I'm gonna boil the skull. Momma says I can't get another hog mounted cause I'm still paying for the doctor sessions from when she woke up the first night after I hung the first one in the bedroom


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2005)

*L* I  think my wife is pretty much over the deer head thing.  My living room boasts one bear rug, said bears skull, 3 deer heads, two deer skulls, gopher turtle shell, and other odds and ends here and there...


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep sounds like my house. We re-did the downstairs last year and she said no more heads hides skulls etc in her new living room, so I said no problem. I just put all the mounts in the bedroom, skulls in the basement and hides in the closet for now. One of my boy will be moving out at any time now  but when they do I get whichever leaves first  bedroom and I'm turning it into a he man woman haters you'd best keep yourself outta here room and I'll put everything I've got from ceiling to floor and dare anybody be me and my hunting buddies to go in there. 

Ah I can see it now.........TV hooked up to OLN with all my stuff surrounding me in the temple of da woods .......naked eating cheetos in a beanbag chair


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 24, 2005)

Watching "Robert Tillman" preach about "are you lonely"???


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jan 24, 2005)

Yea I thought he was talking bout me for a minute too


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 24, 2005)

*Hey Rich!*

Please post a warning if you are going to post photos like that on the forums. My monitor blew slap up!!! :speechles


----------

